# '07 Onix riders...Report in please



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

How is everyone liking their Onix so far? I am finding that I will be switching saddles. I tried to get used to the one that comes with it, but I can't. For me, it's too hard and a little narrow. I think I may try the Selle Italia Max Flite. I must say that I am fitted on the bike perfectly. All riding positions are extremely comfortable. I put some blue bar tape on it and it looks really good. I know I will cry like a baby when I lay it down for the first time. Performancewise, the bike is really light and very fast. I have not been on any decent hills yet. But it is light enough that I can tell they will be easier than the mountain bike I rode last year. For my first road bike, I think I did pretty good. Don't worry, I still have a heavy, heavy mountain bike, so I am not that spoiled. So far, so good. I am interested in knowing what you think about your Onix too.


----------

